# Tips for cleaning hard to reach dirt spots



## NCdigger5 (Jun 6, 2012)

Any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2012)

Sand, cleanser, water and shake well....Rinse and repeat...[]


----------



## LC (Jun 6, 2012)

I have always used straight sand , but I guess cleanser would be of additional help .


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 6, 2012)

I tried rice and it did not help much but sand seems like a better option.  Thanks.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 6, 2012)

[] Actually, the cut copper pieces used in bottle tumblers works the best, fill bottle about a fourth fulla copper, and add water to about 3/4 full and shaka shaka shaka cleans em right up, you can also use some of the tumbler cutters and polishes also if ya want, works good and doesnt take very much effort while ya are watchin the boob tube or such.......


----------



## PASodas (Jun 6, 2012)

We used to use lead shot and dish soap.  You have to sacrifice a few shotgun shells though.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] Actually, the cut copper pieces used in bottle tumblers works the best, fill bottle about a fourth fulla copper, and add water to about 3/4 full and shaka shaka shaka cleans em right up, you can also use some of the tumbler cutters and polishes also if ya want, works good and doesnt take very much effort while ya are watchin the boob tube or such.......


 
 This is my recommendation... Copper is a soft enough metal that it won't scratch the inside of the bottle, but it will definitely get the job done on inside cleaning...


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2012)

Chuckles Method, if you're fresh outta cutters & polishers...


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 12, 2012)

I've used the copper with good results, as well as the beads out of a hackey sack.  If you like using brushes, try this one.  Cut the head(or part of it) off a toothbrush.  Heat a piece of copper wire (10 or 12 gauge works best) and push it into the plastic of the brush head.(not the bristles)  You can bend the copper to reach all of those tricky spots in bottles, over and over again.


----------



## chosi (Jul 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: JGUIS
> Cut the head(or part of it) off a toothbrush. Heat a piece of copper wire (10 or 12 gauge works best) and push it into the plastic of the brush head.(not the bristles) You can bend the copper to reach all of those tricky spots in bottles, over and over again.


 
 The toothbrush head on a wire sounds kind of cool.  Do you have a photo of one you can post?


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 13, 2012)

How about some airgun pellets?


> ORIGINAL:  PASodas
> 
> We used to use lead shot and dish soap.  You have to sacrifice a few shotgun shells though.


----------

